# New to me Logan 816



## ACHiPo (Feb 18, 2017)

After a long search and many near-misses, I finally picked up a lathe--a Logan 816, which I'm guessing dates from the late 40s (SN 47696).  The seller dealing with his father's estate, and while the lathe hadn't been used in over 10 years, it had been well oiled and kept dry so is in pretty decent shape.  The wear on the bottom of the tailstock barely catches my fingernail, so maybe 0.001"?  It needs a good going through, but it's exactly what I was looking for to learn.






It came pretty well tooled--3 jaw, 4-jaw, 3/4" Jacobs chuck, 1/2" Morse keyless chuck, quick change toolpost plus all of the original lamp post tools.  Also bought a couple Brown and Sharpe and Starrett micrometers, as well as 2 HSS fractional drill sets and a bunch of large taper drills.  It also has a boring bar attachment with a couple boring bars.  It also has a steady rest and a follower rest.

Any idea what this is?  It's obviously a precise piece, with graduated dial and what looks like a key way with gib screws.


----------



## DJP (Feb 19, 2017)

My suggestion is to coat this part liberally in oil, wrap it up and put it back in the drawer in which you found it. I too purchased a 1940s lathe (9 Southbend) with wooden bench and drawers full of tooling and parts used for special jobs. Each owner created special tooling then left it as a legacy for the next owner. Consider it an archeological find.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi, I rather buy this lathe than a Chinese in similar size.

Bengt


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 20, 2017)

DJP said:


> My suggestion is to coat this part liberally in oil, wrap it up and put it back in the drawer in which you found it. I too purchased a 1940s lathe (9 Southbend) with wooden bench and drawers full of tooling and parts used for special jobs. Each owner created special tooling then left it as a legacy for the next owner. Consider it an archeological find.




Good one. This part doesn't look "home made", but who knows.  There were a couple people that thought it looked like a tool grinding post.

When I get back from vacation it will get a bath in Evaporust and a liberal coating of oil before going into "the archives".


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 20, 2017)

bengt-olausson said:


> Hi, I rather buy this lathe than a Chinese in similar size.
> 
> Bengt


Thanks.  I think it will work well for me. If I could have found a Chinese lathe in a similar size with comparable quality I might have preferred a new machine, but alas I would need to buy a much bigger lathe to get the capabilities in this one.


----------

